# help me limiting download speed for other users in a home network



## 047 (May 21, 2013)

Hi,

I want to ask if anybody knows how to limit the bandwidth consumption of a home network/wifi. Actually i have 4 members in a house who share same wifi connection. I just want to allocate limited amount of bandwidth to each user so that one user can not monopolies other user by consuming bandwidth (by downloading contents, since downloading slows down whole network and other users suffers due to this).

is there any possible way to achieve this.

thanks.


----------



## papul1993 (May 22, 2013)

Try looking up the Quality of Service (QoS) settings on your router. 

But they are very advanced stuff. I never could figure out how to set them.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2013)

QoS is different from bandwidth control.you need a recent router which has bandwidth control option to do this so check in your router manual.


----------



## 047 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am using Asus RT G32 wireless router. Has anyone any idea how can i accomplish this task on this router. thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2013)

your router does not support bandwidth control.


----------



## 047 (Jun 4, 2013)

what routers are there which support bandwidth control?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

Check if there is anything called "Mac priority". it may help you.
*i.imgur.com/6lD2fMQ.png

*www.kczon.com/ddwrt-how-to-set-bandwidth-limit-to-each-users-router/

*www.kczon.com/bandwidth-limit-wrt-script-generator/


----------



## 047 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks pratyush997, for the link. I will give it a try and let you know if this works for me.


----------

